# Trece años después de autorizar el E171 para uso alimentario se descubren sus efectos



## HaCHa (19 Ene 2022)

Como os llevo diciendo desde marzo del 2020, la seguridad sanitaria no funciona como decís los antivacunas. Hoy las noticias del día nos traen una buena muestra de ello:









Europa prohibe el dióxido de titanio (E171), un aditivo presente en chicles, dulces, bebidas y salsas por no considerarse seguro


La Comisión Europea aprobó el pasado viernes la prohibición de utilizar el colorante E171, dióxido de titanio, como aditivo alimentario. La nueva norma,...




www.directoalpaladar.com





Es así de simple: en 2008 se autoriza el dioxido de titanio como aditivo de grado alimentario, y se hace sin hacer un gran estudio poblacional de amplio muestreo estadístico, como es lo propio y habitual en *todo aquello que no da motivos para sospechar en términos de seguridad*: si no contiene tóxicos conocidos, es seguro hasta que se demuestre lo contrario.

Y al cabo de trece años se ha demostrado lo contrario, así que ahora, cuando ya nos lo hemos zampado a espuertas, es cuando se retira el dioxido de titanio; y punto pelota.


Llevamos décadas así, y tan felices. La industria nos ha metido todos los compuestos que ha considerado seguros y nunca nadie ha protestado una mierda en ningún lao. Nunca. Tuvo que declararse una pandemia que nos mantuvo a todos atacaos perdíos durante meses para que salieran los cuñaos, con mil muertos diarios bien calientes que teníamos cada puto día, a decir que las dadas no son maneras de desplegar una campaña de vacunación.
La puta realidad ahí la tenéis, es que resulta mucho más "experimental" y peligroso comer procesados, o respirar en las ciudades. Ahí sí que te estás metiendo de todo a cascoporro y sin que nada te garantice una mierda ni nadie se haga responsable de un carajo.

Pero que el tío HaCha no os arruine las paranoias iletradas e infundadas, o la ilusión de que todo lo que entra en vuestro cuerpo se ha mirado con lupa tropomil veces: ahora saldrá un cuñao a decirme que las normas de medicamentos esto y lo otro, y las fases esto y aquello, y los documentos estos tal y cual... En fin, pamplinas todo. Papá Noel os regaló un mecano por navidad y dos años después seguís convencidos de que sois ingenieros. Pero las cosas son como son y a la realidad no le importan un carajo vuestros delirios "purasangre".


----------



## bushiburbujito (19 Ene 2022)

Dios mío, menos mal que las vacunas con autorización de emergencia del Covid son seguras!


----------



## Pure Blood (19 Ene 2022)

Visto el peligro que entrañan comer procesados y respirar en las ciudades, ahora mismo voy a pincharme 2 o 3 dosis, o las que recomienden los expertos. Muchas gracias


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (19 Ene 2022)

Lleva desde 2006 como poco avisándose de su toxicidad hasta por la IARC (agencias para el cáncer de la OMS), subnormal, y si no se ha hecho nada hasta ahora es porque los intereses empresariales mandan sobre los sanitarios hasta que es un puto escándalo el tema y ya no se puede tapar.

De todas formas llamo a @Death_Rape_2000 para que aclare a la concurrencia quién eres en lugar de quién y qué dices ser. Retrasado.


----------



## HaCHa (19 Ene 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Lleva desde 2006 como poco avisándose de su toxicidad hasta por las agencias para el cáncer de la OMS



Ajá. Y te lo has comido a cascoporro. 

¿Quién es el subnormal, pues? 
Yo al menos sé cómo son las cosas. Y lo que como.


----------



## Komanche O_o (19 Ene 2022)

Entonces, señor @HaCHa , cómo nos envenenan con los alimentos, la vacuna es segura? Es ese el razonamiento?


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (19 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Ajá. Y te lo has comido a cascoporro.
> 
> ¿Quién es el subnormal, pues?
> Yo al menos sé cómo son las cosas. Y lo que como.



Eres tan tonto que tú mismo nos pones un ejemplo en el que refuerzas que es muy necesario aplicar el principio de precaución ante lo desconocido/experimental y que apunte a problemas en el futuro en lugar de dar luz verde a que los intereses comerciales se impongan a los sanitarios, sin importar el precio a pagar por la salud de los demás.

¿Entienes que estás demostrando que hay que ser mucho más precavido con lo que se autoriza o ni a eso llegas?


----------



## TercioVascongado (19 Ene 2022)

Precisamente nos das la razón pedazo de necio. Están pinchando un veneno que nadie ha verificado y en otros asuntos como el que citas ha tardado 13 años en descubrirse la verdad. ¿Se puede ser más necio que defender eso desde el TRAGACIONISMO? ¿Se puede ser tan necio como para pretender usar esa noticia en contra de quienes desde el PRINCIPIO DE PRUDENCIA nos negamos a inocularnos una sustancia que como mínimo es sospechosa?


----------



## HaCHa (19 Ene 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> De todas formas llamo a @Death_Rape_2000 para que aclare a la concurrencia quién eres en lugar de quién y qué dices ser.



Yo nunca he dicho ser médico, eso es otro de los frutos de vuestra comprensión lectora para monguers. Siempre he explicado alto y claro cuál es mi trabajo, en venga y venga hilos de conversación. Otra cosa es que algo como eso no lo queráis o podáis entender, que no me extraña dada vuestra indigencia intelectual promedio.

Por lo demás, tu amigo no sabe ni dónde tiene la minga ni lo que es una falacia ad hominem ni me lee ni me entiende ni me importa. La puta realidad es que lo que podáis decir sobre mi, un usuario anónimo más del foro, no va a tumbar las verdades y los hechos que os he traído en este hilo, sino al contrario: eso sólo retratará que estáis otra vez sin argumentos y que ya no os queda más recurso que enmierdar, enredar, calumniar y hacer todo eso tan marrano y rastrero que hacéis para engañar a la gente con la pandemia.


----------



## LionelHutz (19 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Como os llevo diciendo desde marzo del 2020, la seguridad sanitaria no funciona como decís los antivacunas. Hoy las noticias del día nos traen una buena muestra de ello:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y los ciudadanos llevamos protestando decadas contra ese comportamiento.

Lo que ha cambiado ahora es que los ciudadanos se han puesto de parte de los que quieren meter cualquier sustancia sin ttestear.


----------



## silent lurker (19 Ene 2022)

RetrHaCHado.
Dentro de 13 años que prohiban las "vacunas " y ya está.
En fin, de donde no hay no se puede sacar.


----------



## HaCHa (19 Ene 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Entonces, señor @HaCHa , cómo nos envenenan con los alimentos, la vacuna es segura? Es ese el razonamiento?



El razonamiento es que las vacunas son mucho más seguras que la mayor parte de lo que te zampas y respiras, en términos comparativos.
Esto es, que vuestro argumento de que no están lo suficientemente testadas es una falacia como una catedral.



LionelHutz dijo:


> y los ciudadanos llevamos protestando decadas contra ese comportamiento.
> Lo que ha cambiado ahora es que los ciudadanos se han puesto de parte de los que quieren meter cualquier sustancia sin ttestear.



Lo que ha cambiado ahora es que vuestro miedo irracional a que os pinchen se ha vuelto psicopático.

Por lo demás, ardo en deseos de que pongas enlaces que ilustren a saco quiénes y cómo se supone que llevan "protestando décadas contra ese comportamiento". Luego, si eso, comparas esas protestas (cuatro hippies comeflores quejándose de que la gente no compra ecológico y poco más) con la que habéis liado los qñaos con la pandemia.


----------



## bushiburbujito (19 Ene 2022)

Con el bisfenol, que se usaba en plásticos de uso alimentario, como biberones, pasó algo parecido. En Europa tardaron lo suyo en prohibirlo.


----------



## LionelHutz (19 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> El razonamiento es que las vacunas son mucho más seguras que la mayor parte de lo que te zampas y respiras, en términos comparativos.
> Esto es, que vuestro argumento de que no están lo suficientemente testadas es una falacia como una catedral.
> 
> 
> ...



a mi me han pinchado cada 3 meses durante mucho tiempo y sin rechistar.

Por lo demas, para ser hippy tienes que tener mas de 70 años y los que comen flores no tienen miedo de lo que se vende en el supermercado.


----------



## HaCHa (19 Ene 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> ¿Entiendes que estás demostrando que hay que ser mucho más precavido con lo que se autoriza?



Para nada.

Someter a estudios poblacionales densos y largoplacistas a cada principio activo o compuesto químico a liberar en el medio, así como a cualquier otro tipo de método susceptible de tener impacto biosanitario en cualquier punto de la cadena trófica o colectivo poblacional determinado... eso que planteas haría materialmente imposibles los avances de prácticamente todas las industrias. Creo que sólo se salvarían la del software y... nah, la del software tampoco, que aparte del riesgo biológico está el psicológico y resulta que el software es un destructor de mentes de mucho cuidao. Es que ni la industria del entretenimiento sobreviviría a lo que estás planteando, porque vete tú a saber qué consecuencias puede tener en las actitudes de la chavalada un personaje como Bob Esponja a largo plazo.

Vamos, que propones terminar con el I+D. Punto pelota. Es porque no tienes ni la menor idea de cómo funciona el desarrollo industrial a día de hoy, sólo sueltas la enésima barbaridad de cuñao para justificar tu miedo irracional a las vacunas y/o perpetuar tus neuras.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Ene 2022)

Pues las cremas solares van hasta arriba. Me imagino que por la piel también se absorverá. A mi me suena haber leído hace tiempo algo respecto a que era un disruptor endocrino y que se había experimentado su efecto en las poblaciones de bivalvos de las zonas intermareales para buscar una explicación para su declive (aparte de la sobreexplotación de capturas) porque se sospechaba que influía al ir todos los bañistas embadurnados de esa mierda.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Ene 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Con el bisfenol, que se usaba en plásticos de uso alimentario, como biberones, pasó algo parecido. En Europa tardaron lo suyo en prohibirlo.




Y el DDT…


----------



## Ming I (19 Ene 2022)

Hay que ser muy tonto para abrir este hilo pensando que son una defensa de las terápias génicas.


----------



## Komanche O_o (19 Ene 2022)

Entonces, señor @HaCHa , su razonamiento es que cómo nos ponen lo que sea en la comida, que nos pongan tb lo que sea en lad vacunas??


----------



## DonCrisis (19 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Como os llevo diciendo desde marzo del 2020, la seguridad sanitaria no funciona como decís los antivacunas. Hoy las noticias del día nos traen una buena muestra de ello:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te has dado cuenta de que has abierto un hilo que justifica totalmente no vacunarse? Lo sabes, no?


----------



## parserito (19 Ene 2022)

Es dificil creer que seas tan tonto como para no darte cuenta de que estas demostrando justo lo contrario de lo que pretendes


----------



## juantxxxo (19 Ene 2022)

Pues yo he zampado chicles de colores diversos a cascoporro. Mejor pasar de estos temas porque si no te desquicias y es peor.


----------



## HaCHa (19 Ene 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Te has dado cuenta de que has abierto un hilo que justifica totalmente no vacunarse? Lo sabes, no?



Si os parece que el dato que os traigo todavía refuerza más vuestros miedos ya estáis tardando en iros a vivir a una cueva, en haceros al monte o en montaros una ecoaldea amish.

Pero lo gordo es que si miráis la esperanza de vida que tienen absolutamente todos los colectivos que viven desconectados de la industria moderna veréis que todavía les va peor que a vosotros: se envenenan antes y sin saberlo siquiera, y para cuando enferman ya es demasiado tarde. 
Te contaría cosas que aprendí sobre eso en mis años de cooperante por África, pero para qué. Vosotros no es que no entendáis el progreso, es que no lo queréis entender. Y es tan simple como que empieza por plantear unos riesgos.


----------



## elviejo (19 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Ajá. Y te lo has comido a cascoporro.
> 
> ¿Quién es el subnormal, pues?
> Yo al menos sé cómo son las cosas. Y lo que como.



¿Te has picado ya la tercera dosis? ¿Es de la misma marca que las otras dos? ¿Tienes ganas de meterte la cuarta cuando toque?


----------



## HaCHa (19 Ene 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> ¿Te has picado ya la tercera dosis? ¿Es de la misma marca que las otras dos? ¿Tienes ganas de meterte la cuarta cuando toque?



Pues sí. Porque yo sé que el marrón a la larga no es este virus tan mierder, sino un evento de coinfección entre él y el resto de los coronaviridae que ya calientan en la banda, y que vienen realmente encabronados.

Cuando empiece a producirse se cebará en los que todavía no habéis reunido ni un puto anticuerpo serio, y nadie podrá hacer nada por ayudaros.

Pero no te preocupes, que muchos podréis palmar de asco entonando un "eugenesia, eugenesia; yo tenía razón" cuando la tele os enseñe cómo medio hemisferio sur se queda sin gente.


----------



## AssGaper (19 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Para nada.
> 
> Someter a estudios poblacionales densos y largoplacistas a cada principio activo o compuesto químico a liberar en el medio, así como a cualquier otro tipo de método susceptible de tener impacto biosanitario en cualquier punto de la cadena trófica o colectivo poblacional determinado... eso que planteas haría materialmente imposibles los avances de prácticamente todas las industrias. Creo que sólo se salvarían la del software y... nah, la del software tampoco, que aparte del riesgo biológico está el psicológico y resulta que el software es un destructor de mentes de mucho cuidao. Es que ni la industria del entretenimiento sobreviviría a lo que estás planteando, porque vete tú a saber qué consecuencias puede tener en las actitudes de la chavalada un personaje como Bob Esponja a largo plazo.
> 
> Vamos, que propones terminar con el I+D. Punto pelota. Es porque no tienes ni la menor idea de cómo funciona el desarrollo industrial a día de hoy, sólo sueltas la enésima barbaridad de cuñao para justificar tu miedo irracional a las vacunas y/o perpetuar tus neuras.



Para eso estan los controles de calidad amic, que forman parte del I+D+i
Si quieres, nos saltamos los test del ANCAP para coches y que reviente quien pueda dentro de un coche accidentado.


----------



## HaCHa (19 Ene 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Para eso estan los controles de calidad



Los controles de calidad y las autorizaciones de seguridad son churras y merinas. 
No las mezcles que se lía.


----------



## RFray (19 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Como os llevo diciendo desde marzo del 2020, la seguridad sanitaria no funciona como decís los antivacunas. Hoy las noticias del día nos traen una buena muestra de ello:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con los datos correctos ha llegado usted a la conclusión equivocada, enhorabuena caballero.


----------



## RFray (19 Ene 2022)

parserito dijo:


> Es dificil creer que seas tan tonto como para no darte cuenta de que estas demostrando justo lo contrario de lo que pretendes



Déjalo que camele, no lo distraigas.


----------



## Tocomotxo (19 Ene 2022)

Las galletas oreo tenian esta mierda blanca a machete no?


----------



## Furymundo (19 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Como os llevo diciendo desde marzo del 2020, la seguridad sanitaria no funciona como decís los antivacunas. Hoy las noticias del día nos traen una buena muestra de ello:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



te doy un zankito por desvelar lo que es el e171. 
hay info util en toda tu demagogia.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Ene 2022)

ya pero el CRUNCH compensa los riesgos.


----------



## ciberobrero (19 Ene 2022)

Como una mierda que se masca tiene efectos secundarios y no pasa nah, HaCHa te recomienda que te pinches otra mierda con una huella bioquímica conocida brutal, y potencialmente aún más

Así estamos en lógica

Edito: esto parece el poli bueno/poli malo.
"Retiremos el dioxido de titanio oral para que la gente crea que velamos por su salud, pero promovamos ARN y vehículos transporte artificiales pinchados en vena"


----------



## Furymundo (19 Ene 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> y los ciudadanos llevamos protestando decadas contra ese comportamiento.
> 
> Lo que ha cambiado ahora es que los ciudadanos se han puesto de parte de los que quieren meter cualquier sustancia sin ttestear.



tu te meterias dioxido de Titanio "testado" ? 
y que es testear ?

el veneno esta en la dosis. 
a mi que nos vendan mierda y nos la comemos es un claro ejemplo de envenenamiento intencionado
para crear enfermedades cronicas preferentemente para asi poder sacar money 
y a la larga cumplir agendas de despoblacion


----------



## NeoGoldstein (19 Ene 2022)

@HaCHa , consigues demostrar JUSTO LO CONTRARIO de lo que pretendías.
Eso demuestra que el hecho de que una substancia esté aprobada por las autoridades no significa que sea buena.
Por lo tanto, tienen razón los que deciden no tomar esa substancia.

Pero te equivocas en muchas cosas. Una vacuna no es como esa sustancia alimentaria, tiene unos controles mucho más estrictos y durante más tiempo.
Si además esa vacuna se va a inyectar en niños, ni te digo.
Si se va a inyectar en embarazadas, ni te cuento.

Por tanto, lo que tenemos es una vacuna *experimental*, pero TODOS LOS GOBIERNOS del mundo, incluyendo la ONU, adoptan una política de inoculación masiva. Incluso llegan de facto a imponer la vacunación obligatoria. Todo ello con un abuso total de los medios de propaganda, silenciamiento de los científicos críticos, control de las redes sociales, etc etc. Todo para que el 100% de la población tenga la vacuna en la sangre.

¿Eso te parece normal? No se parece en NADA a la aprobación de un determinado colorante, que parece que no tiene mala pinta y ya iremos viendo cómo evoluciona. En NADA. Jamás en la historia habíamos visto algo así. No me lo compares por favor con la aprobación de un colorante para chicles.


----------



## Karamba (19 Ene 2022)

silent lurker dijo:


> RetrHaCHado.
> Dentro de 13 años que prohiban las "vacunas " y ya está.
> En fin, de donde no hay no se puede sacar.



BINGO.

El florero HaCHa dentro de 13 años posteando sobre las vacunas: _«¡Sus lo dije, maguuufoooooos!»_

Y llama "indigentes intelectuales" a los demás, en plan Faiserico.


----------



## DonCrisis (19 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Si os parece que el dato que os traigo todavía refuerza más vuestros miedos ya estáis tardando en iros a vivir a una cueva, en haceros al monte o en montaros una ecoaldea amish.
> 
> Pero lo gordo es que si miráis la esperanza de vida que tienen absolutamente todos los colectivos que viven desconectados de la industria moderna veréis que todavía les va peor que a vosotros: se envenenan antes y sin saberlo siquiera, y para cuando enferman ya es demasiado tarde.
> Te contaría cosas que aprendí sobre eso en mis años de cooperante por África, pero para qué. Vosotros no es que no entendáis el progreso, es que no lo queréis entender. Y es tan simple como que empieza por plantear unos riesgos.



Claro, pero yo rechazo consumir un producto recién sacado que no ofrece pruebas de su seguridad. No rechazo el progreso. Me he puesto todas las vacunas anteriores que fueron perfeccionadas con la muerte de cientos de miles de personas. Numerosos niños tuvieron que morir por vacunas de la viruela para desarrollar una vacuna de la viruela segura. Esa es la historia de la Humanidad. Aprender de las cagadas.

Eso es el desarrollo. Perfeccionamiento a través de prueba y error. A principios del siglo XX no me hubiera subido a un avión. Ahora sí. Muchas personas han muerto para llegar a ese perfeccionamiento. Hasta el diseño de las ventanas influye en la seguridad de un avión. Recordemos esos aviones con ventanas cuadradas, con los primeros aviones a reacción, que reventaban en el aire porque las aristas de las ventanas provocaban tal fatiga que reventaba el avión. Y eso con todo. Muchos murieron ardiendo en vehículos con motor de combustión hasta perfeccionar totalmente dicho motor.

Yo dejaré que los que tienen miedo del virus prueben las vacunas. Que se desarrolle la tecnología ARNm con la experiencia de sus cuerpos. Si tienes miedo y estás histérico de morir de Covid, yo personalmente te aconsejo que te pinches todas las veces que puedas.

Si tenéis miedo pinchaos, pero dejadnos al resto vivir.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (19 Ene 2022)

Enhorabuena, para darle en el hocico a un indocumentado estás dispuesto a defender por asociación que el gran capital haga lo que le pete con las cosas que te llevas a la boca.

¡Eres un nuevo Cicerón, tú!


----------



## asakopako (19 Ene 2022)

Qué tiempos aquellos en los que los comunistas protestaban contra la globalización y las multinacionales farmacéuticas.

Ahora que la ponzoña es segura.


----------



## Mark_ (19 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pues sí. Porque yo sé que el marrón a la larga no es este virus tan mierder, sino un evento de coinfección entre él y el resto de los coronaviridae que ya calientan en la banda, y que vienen realmente encabronados.
> 
> Cuando empiece a producirse se cebará en los que todavía no habéis reunido ni un puto anticuerpo serio, y nadie podrá hacer nada por ayudaros.
> 
> Pero no te preocupes, que muchos podréis palmar de asco entonando un "eugenesia, eugenesia; yo tenía razón" cuando la tele os enseñe cómo medio hemisferio sur se queda sin gente.



Si viene un super-mega-coronavirus como dices que vendrá los anticuerpos generados por haber pasado el covid no servirán una puta mierda porque como bien dices el covid es poco más que una gripe y la variante omicron poco más que un simple resfriado común. No te digo ná para qué servirán los anticuerpos generados por las vacunas de manera artificial sin que el huesped haya pasado el covid.

Fdo.: Un vacunado con la pauta completa que dio positivo el lunes y lo estoy pasando como un resfriado común.


----------



## pgas (19 Ene 2022)

OP capullo:


> como es lo propio y habitual en *todo aquello que no da motivos para sospechar en términos de seguridad*: si no contiene tóxicos conocidos, es seguro hasta que se demuestre lo contrario.



fail, si había un peligro potencial se debía haber aplicado el principio de precaución

*Recurso al principio de precaución*

_Según la Comisión Europea, puede invocarse el principio de precaución cuando un fenómeno, un producto o un proceso puede tener efectos potencialmente peligrosos identificados por una evaluación científica y objetiva, si dicha evaluación no permite determinar el riesgo con suficiente certeza.

*Carga de la prueba*

En la mayoría de los casos, los consumidores europeos y las asociaciones que les representan deben demostrar el riesgo que entraña un procedimiento o un producto una vez comercializado, excepto en el caso de los medicamentos, los pesticidas o los aditivos alimentarios_ 


las pacunas es el mismo caso que la talidomida, el ddt y otras barvaridades


----------



## eL PERRO (19 Ene 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> y los ciudadanos llevamos protestando decadas contra ese comportamiento.
> 
> Lo que ha cambiado ahora es que los ciudadanos se han puesto de parte de los que quieren meter cualquier sustancia sin ttestear.



Algunos llevamos siglos y siglos quejandonos contra la industria alimentaria, la industria ganadera, la industria petrolera, y todos los que estan contaminando el mundo, o haciendonos comer mierdas quimicas de cuyas consecuencias no tenemos ni puta idea, y los que ahora son ultraantibanderillas, se han pasado toda la puta vida descojonandose, haciendo mofas, y zampandose por el bujero de arriba toda clase de MIERDA PURA GRASIENTA Y ARTIFICIAL que les ponian por delante, mofandose y insultando a quienes exigiamos controles y mas calidad natural en la puta comida

Asi que una vez mas, como siempre, sois todos puta borregada con retraso mental


----------



## eL PERRO (19 Ene 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Si viene un super-mega-coronavirus como dices que vendrá los anticuerpos generados por haber pasado el covid no servirán una puta mierda porque como bien dices el covid es poco más que una gripe y la variante omicron poco más que un simple resfriado común. No te digo ná para qué servirán los anticuerpos generados por las vacunas de manera artificial sin que el huesped haya pasado el covid.
> 
> Fdo.: Un vacunado con la pauta completa que dio positivo el lunes y lo estoy pasando como un resfriado común.



Que poquito me equivoque contigo en el otro hilo del otro dia, diciendote que eras un pobre subnormal

No falla, siempre acierto

Quien parece que es escoria, siempre, siempre, es escoria


----------



## HaCHa (19 Ene 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Claro, pero yo rechazo consumir un producto recién sacado que no ofrece pruebas de su seguridad. No rechazo el progreso. Me he puesto todas las vacunas anteriores que fueron perfeccionadas con la muerte de cientos de miles de personas. Numerosos niños tuvieron que morir por vacunas de la viruela para desarrollar una vacuna de la viruela segura. Esa es la historia de la Humanidad. Aprender de las cagadas.
> 
> Eso es el desarrollo. Perfeccionamiento a través de prueba y error. A principios del siglo XX no me hubiera subido a un avión. Ahora sí. Muchas personas han muerto para llegar a ese perfeccionamiento. Hasta el diseño de las ventanas influye en la seguridad de un avión. Recordemos esos aviones con ventanas cuadradas, con los primeros aviones a reacción, que reventaban en el aire porque las aristas de las ventanas provocaban tal fatiga que reventaba el avión. Y eso con todo. Muchos murieron ardiendo en vehículos con motor de combustión hasta perfeccionar totalmente dicho motor.
> 
> Yo dejaré que los que tienen miedo del virus prueben las vacunas. Que se desarrolle la tecnología ARNm con la experiencia de sus cuerpos.



Pues resulta que no hay vacuna en la historia que se haya puesto más que las del virus este, que llevan más de un año chutándose y han alcanzado a más del 60% de la población mundial a día de hoy. Cada día se ponen casi 29 millones de dosis más, ¿por qué entonces tú no te pones la tuya?

Pues por tu miedo irracional al pinchacito, campeón de las gallinas. Que se te ha visto todo el plumero y por tus propios argumentos.

Y deja de hablar del miedo de los demás, que el virus ya ha matado a cinco millones y medio de personas; temer algo así es lógico y natural, mientras que temer que pueda fallar un tratamiento como el que tanto te aterra es... ridículo, e irracional. No se sostiene ni desde el anumerismo más profundo, porque va y resulta que la posibilidad de que te pudiera chungar la vacuna es del 0.0018%. Y lo gordo es que la mayor parte de esas reacciones adversas no son por la vacuna en sí, sino por condiciones específicas y críticas del paciente o deficiencias en la administración que recibe.

Conque hale, ahora sé coherente con tus propias teorías y corre a vacunarte.


----------



## Albtd43 (19 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Como os llevo diciendo desde marzo del 2020, la seguridad sanitaria no funciona como decís los antivacunas. Hoy las noticias del día nos traen una buena muestra de ello:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pareces inteligente. Sabes exponer un argumento. Espero que esta información te ayude a cambiar de parecer tras una breve reflexión.

Violation Tracker Pfizer


----------



## HaCHa (19 Ene 2022)

NeoGoldstein dijo:


> Eso demuestra que el hecho de que una substancia esté aprobada por las autoridades no significa que sea buena.



Cero en pensamiento lógico. Y cero en metódica científica.
Esto no demuestra una mierda. Únicamente ilustra cómo se cursan las autorizaciones sanitarias. Fin.



NeoGoldstein dijo:


> Una vacuna no es como esa sustancia alimentaria, tiene unos controles mucho más estrictos y durante más tiempo.



No necesariamente. Y mucho menos durante una crisis sanitaria.
Tú te sacas los datos de tus cojones en bata.



NeoGoldstein dijo:


> Si además esa vacuna se va a inyectar en niños, ni te digo.
> Si se va a inyectar en embarazadas, ni te cuento.



Los niños son los que más se vacunan y las embarazadas se medican más que muchas enfermas, a día de hoy.
No sabes de qué hablas.



NeoGoldstein dijo:


> Por tanto, lo que tenemos es una vacuna *experimental*



No tiene nada de experimental, ya es la vacuna más inoculada de la historia, a años luz de todas las demás.
Aparte de que en un tratamiento autorizado por todas las autoridades sanitarias del planeta no puede calificarse de experimental.


----------



## Dj Puesto (19 Ene 2022)

Esto se supone que es un alegato pro-vacunas??? Me ha parecido entender que el silogismo es "Veis, experimentan constantemente con la población, después de 13 años envenenando a la gente con carcinógenos debido a que no se estudió en su momento lo suficiente ahora se prohíbe, el sistema funciona. Por lo tanto las vacunas ahora son seguras, en 13 años con total probabilidad habrá muerto mucha gente a consecuencia de ellas, pero es lo que hay, así ha sido siempre"


----------



## carlosjpc (19 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Como os llevo diciendo desde marzo del 2020, la seguridad sanitaria no funciona como decís los antivacunas. Hoy las noticias del día nos traen una buena muestra de ello:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que eso es así, pero las consecuencias entre uno y otro pueden ser diferentes en probabilidad de que el daño exista y en la mayor o menor gravedad de los efectos. 
Lo que esta claro con esto es que NADIE puede afirmar que a medio-largo plazo esten controlados los posibles efectos de la vacuna que casi se esta obligando a inocular repetidas veces y a nivel mundial.


----------



## wanamaker (19 Ene 2022)

No se quien dice que funciona. Yo evito las "E" todo lo que puedo.
Que un covidiano abra un hilo como este es muy ridiculo.
Ya te queda poco para la cuarta.


----------



## Mark_ (19 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Que poquito me equivoque contigo en el otro hilo del otro dia, diciendote que eras un pobre subnormal
> 
> No falla, siempre acierto
> 
> Quien parece que es escoria, siempre, siempre, es escoria



Que vas a acertar tú en nada si eres un pobre hombre de más de 40 tacos sin oficio ni beneficio que se dedica a hacer mapas, decir chorradas e insultar en un foro.

Anda y tira pa tu hilo de mierda a ver si algún conforero te hace el favor de encontrarte una choza, cueva o pozo donde esconderte del mundo para evitar que te pegues un tiro de la amargura que tienes encima. Aunque siento decirte que eso no te va a funcionar, lo que tú necesitas es un psicólogo como el comer, y si me apuras hasta un psiquiatra, y ésto último no te lo digo como insulto.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (19 Ene 2022)

E171 malo... pero corre a pincharte la tercera vacuna que es muy buena y segura.

Son unos hijos de puta.


----------



## Gusman (19 Ene 2022)

Cierto. Como nos meten mierda en la comida voy a pincharme heroina con cocaina y la vacuna tambien.


----------



## Lukytrike (19 Ene 2022)

DDT, gasolina con plomo, amianto, rayos X, tabaco, diesel, vacunas... todo era muy saludable, hasta que se descubre lo contrario.

Bueno, se descubre, pero lo niegan y mantienen para sacarse unas perrillas más, y finalmente terminan por prohibirlo.


----------



## HaCHa (19 Ene 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Cierto. Como nos meten mierda en la comida voy a pincharme heroina con cocaina y la vacuna tambien.



Y dale con esto.

¡Que lo que pasa es que todo en vuestra vida es mucho más experimental que las vacunas!

La realidad os pisotea vuestro argumento estrella para no chutaros pero a vosotros el argumento os gusta pisoteado y arrastrao polfango.


----------



## dragon33 (19 Ene 2022)

Y las farmas pretendiendo que su covid-kakunas no se conozcan los resultados de los estudios hasta pasados 75 años.


----------



## DonCrisis (19 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pues resulta que no hay vacuna en la historia que se haya puesto más que las del virus este, que llevan más de un año chutándose y han alcanzado a más del 60% de la población mundial a día de hoy. Cada día se ponen casi 29 millones de dosis más, ¿por qué entonces tú no te pones la tuya?
> 
> Pues por tu miedo irracional al pinchacito, campeón de las gallinas. Que se te ha visto todo el plumero y por tus propios argumentos.
> 
> ...



Yo no me pongo la mia por varias razones, entre las que destaco:
- La edad media del fallecido por covid son 87 años
- No tengo ninguna patología, obesidad ni condición grave
- He pasado la enfermedad y tengo anticuerpos detectados en test de serología
- He estado en multitud de ocasiones con infectados tras mi enfermedad sin contagio alguno

Es tan sumamente improbable que tenga el covid me cause algo de gravedad que pincharme una vacuna es absurdo.



¿Que usted teme a un virus que mata a personas con una media de 87 años? De acuerdo
¿Que está dispuesto a pincharse lo que sea por sentirse un poco más seguro de ese temible virus? De acuerdo

Pero a nosotros dejenos con su patético histerismo


----------



## Esse est deus (19 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Ajá. Y te lo has comido a cascoporro.
> 
> ¿Quién es el subnormal, pues?
> Yo al menos sé cómo son las cosas. Y lo que como.



Comes pollas, pero eso es lo de menos, lo esencial es que eres un miserable con maneras cínicas, un cobarde servil y absurdo.


----------



## coscorron (19 Ene 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Lleva desde 2006 como poco avisándose de su toxicidad hasta por la IARC (agencias para el cáncer de la OMS), subnormal, y si no se ha hecho nada hasta ahora es porque los intereses empresariales mandan sobre los sanitarios hasta que es un puto escándalo el tema y ya no se puede tapar.
> 
> De todas formas llamo a @Death_Rape_2000 para que aclare a la concurrencia quién eres en lugar de quién y qué dices ser. Retrasado.



Queremos de saber ....


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Como os llevo diciendo desde marzo del 2020, la seguridad sanitaria no funciona como decís los antivacunas. Hoy las noticias del día nos traen una buena muestra de ello:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso se llama pro-gre-so.
Se van descubriendo cosas.


----------



## GuidoVonList (19 Ene 2022)

A saber lo que decía el “tío hache” cuando Gabilondo tiraba pestes de las farmacéuticas con lo de la Gripe A.

Yo decía lo mismo antes y ahora. Si tu no tienes problema en tomar el fármaco porque es “bueno” hasta que se demuestre lo contrario, me parece bien.

Pero a nosotros déjanos en paz. Yo con Omnicron lo he pasado por 2’ vez y como una rosa, no así el resto de mi familia vacunada en sus camas postrados.

En 5 años seguiré por aquí, vivo y posteando.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (19 Ene 2022)

Vaya mierda de razonamiento ... 
Me intoxican con la comida ergo la vacuna es segura ....


----------



## Gusman (19 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Y dale con esto.
> 
> ¡Que lo que pasa es que todo en vuestra vida es mucho más experimental que las vacunas!
> 
> La realidad os pisotea vuestro argumento estrella para no chutaros pero a vosotros el argumento os gusta pisoteado y arrastrao polfango.



Sabras tu mucho de mi vida...


----------



## NoTV (19 Ene 2022)

No compro ninguna mierda alimenticia o alimentaria en tenga una E-xxx


----------



## Abrojo (19 Ene 2022)

eso no lo llevaban los chicles orbit ?


----------



## Death_Rape_2000 (19 Ene 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Lleva desde 2006 como poco avisándose de su toxicidad hasta por la IARC (agencias para el cáncer de la OMS), subnormal, y si no se ha hecho nada hasta ahora es porque los intereses empresariales mandan sobre los sanitarios hasta que es un puto escándalo el tema y ya no se puede tapar.
> 
> De todas formas llamo a @Death_Rape_2000 para que aclare a la concurrencia quién eres en lugar de quién y qué dices ser. Retrasado.



He visto el hilo de casualidad, porque a mi no me ha saltado que me habías citado. Aunque ya vaya por 5 páginas y por si alguien quiere reírse un rato del payaso CM a sueldo que se inventa que ha tenido un porrón de trabajos:


----------



## At4008 (19 Ene 2022)

Y muchos fumadores preocupados por los componentes de "la vacuna".  

Cuñadismo


----------



## Death_Rape_2000 (19 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Ajá. Y te lo has comido a cascoporro.
> 
> ¿Quién es el subnormal, pues?
> Yo al menos sé cómo son las cosas. Y lo que como.



Tu eres de comerte las buenas mierdas que te suelta tu amo, payaso psicópata.


----------



## Death_Rape_2000 (19 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Yo nunca he dicho ser médico, eso es otro de los frutos de vuestra comprensión lectora para monguers. Siempre he explicado alto y claro cuál es mi trabajo, en venga y venga hilos de conversación. Otra cosa es que algo como eso no lo queráis o podáis entender, que no me extraña dada vuestra indigencia intelectual promedio.
> 
> Por lo demás, tu amigo no sabe ni dónde tiene la minga ni lo que es una falacia ad hominem ni me lee ni me entiende ni me importa. La puta realidad es que lo que podáis decir sobre mi, un usuario anónimo más del foro, no va a tumbar las verdades y los hechos que os he traído en este hilo, sino al contrario: eso sólo retratará que estáis otra vez sin argumentos y que ya no os queda más recurso que enmierdar, enredar, calumniar y hacer todo eso tan marrano y rastrero que hacéis para engañar a la gente con la pandemia.



Ingeniero médico según tus propias palabras, con un grupo de gente a su cargo que iba pinchando las milagrosas vacunas, eso sí, hace años eras ingeniero a secas y corrías miles de aventuras por todo el planeta, ojo y vas con escolta y todo. Para mi que eres un pobre matado con problemas mentales y que recibe paguita por soltar sus gilipolleces aquí y en otros foros.

¿Y qué verdad has traído en este hilo? ¿Que después de un montón de años prohiben un ingrediente por su toxicidad cuando medio planeta se lo ha estado comiendo? ¿Y hablas de la seguridad de unas vacunas que nunca antes se habían probado en humanos y se han puesto a pincharlas a todo el puto mundo cuando en España la tasa de letalidad de esa peligrosísima enfermedad a día de hoy es del 1,1% según el propio Ministerio? De verdad, no se de dónde te has escapado pero eres jodidamente patético.


----------



## LionelHutz (19 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Algunos llevamos siglos y siglos quejandonos contra la industria alimentaria, la industria ganadera, la industria petrolera, y todos los que estan contaminando el mundo, o haciendonos comer mierdas quimicas de cuyas consecuencias no tenemos ni puta idea, y los que ahora son ultraantibanderillas, se han pasado toda la puta vida descojonandose, haciendo mofas, y zampandose por el bujero de arriba toda clase de MIERDA PURA GRASIENTA Y ARTIFICIAL que les ponian por delante, mofandose y insultando a quienes exigiamos controles y mas calidad natural en la puta comida
> 
> Asi que una vez mas, como siempre, sois todos puta borregada con retraso mental



jajajaja
has empezado bien, pero luego has dejado entrever que te han engañado con el farmaco nocebo.

Pobrecillo. Entiendo la rabia que te tiene que dar, ver que los que toda la vida hemos comido alimentos del campo y ademas hemos acertado en lo de seguir siendo pura sangres hemos triunfado y solo porque hemos aguantado firmes un poquitititito mas que tu.


----------



## derepen (19 Ene 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Lleva desde 2006 como poco avisándose de su toxicidad hasta por la IARC (agencias para el cáncer de la OMS), subnormal, y si no se ha hecho nada hasta ahora es porque los intereses empresariales mandan sobre los sanitarios hasta que es un puto escándalo el tema y ya no se puede tapar.
> 
> De todas formas llamo a @Death_Rape_2000 para que aclare a la concurrencia quién eres en lugar de quién y qué dices ser. Retrasado.





bushiburbujito dijo:


> Con el bisfenol, que se usaba en plásticos de uso alimentario, como biberones, pasó algo parecido. En Europa tardaron lo suyo en prohibirlo.



Muy interesante, gracias a ambos. Como parecéis muy al día ahí va la pregunta, ¿Qué aditivos no tocaríais ni con un palo? ¿Alguno sospechoso que aún esté presente en algún producto?


----------



## LionelHutz (19 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> tu te meterias dioxido de Titanio "testado" ?
> y que es testear ?
> 
> el veneno esta en la dosis.
> ...



¿Pero por que cojones me dais la murga, todos, con lo que comeis y como os engañan?

Eso es problema vuestro.


----------



## Calahan (19 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Para nada.
> 
> Someter a estudios poblacionales densos y largoplacistas a cada principio activo o compuesto químico a liberar en el medio, así como a cualquier otro tipo de método susceptible de tener impacto biosanitario en cualquier punto de la cadena trófica o colectivo poblacional determinado... eso que planteas haría materialmente imposibles los avances de prácticamente todas las industrias. Creo que sólo se salvarían la del software y... nah, la del software tampoco, que aparte del riesgo biológico está el psicológico y resulta que el software es un destructor de mentes de mucho cuidao. Es que ni la industria del entretenimiento sobreviviría a lo que estás planteando, porque vete tú a saber qué consecuencias puede tener en las actitudes de la chavalada un personaje como Bob Esponja a largo plazo.
> 
> Vamos, que propones terminar con el I+D. Punto pelota. Es porque no tienes ni la menor idea de cómo funciona el desarrollo industrial a día de hoy, sólo sueltas la enésima barbaridad de cuñao para justificar tu miedo irracional a las vacunas y/o perpetuar tus neuras.



Mierda de argumento.


----------



## eL PERRO (19 Ene 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> ñiñiiñ



Entiendo que cuando te dan una patada en la boca, te deben de quedar muy pocas opciones para defenderte.. pero teneis tan pocos recursos que yo de vosotros meteria la cabeza bajo tierra, como el del pajaro picacerebros. Al menos no se os veria la puta cara cuando hicierais el ridiculo

No se muy bien que dais mas, si asco, o pena


----------



## elviejo (19 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pues sí. Porque yo sé que el marrón a la larga no es este virus tan mierder, sino un evento de coinfección entre él y el resto de los coronaviridae que ya calientan en la banda, y que vienen realmente encabronados.
> 
> Cuando empiece a producirse se cebará en los que todavía no habéis reunido ni un puto anticuerpo serio, y nadie podrá hacer nada por ayudaros.
> 
> Pero no te preocupes, que muchos podréis palmar de asco entonando un "eugenesia, eugenesia; yo tenía razón" cuando la tele os enseñe cómo medio hemisferio sur se queda sin gente.



¿Conoces el concepto de inmunidad natural?


----------



## HDR (20 Ene 2022)

Madre mía, la indigencia mental...


----------



## Wolvernite (20 Ene 2022)

¿En qué cabeza cabía que comer titanio era bueno?


----------



## alas97 (20 Ene 2022)

a ver si lo entiendo (no al op que es obediente y servil al maximo).

Nos meten dioxido de titanio para ahorrar coste y mira que molón, tenemos un producto nuevo que reventará las ventas.

Pero descubren que:

"El problema es que la posible *acumulación de nanopartículas* tras su *continuada ingesta puede provocar daños genéticos y efectos perjudiciales en la salud, incluso pudiendo producir efectos cancerígenos*."

13 años después....

Menos mal que las vacunas no iban a ser liberadas hasta después de 75 años de finalizada la tercera guerra mundial.

Porque si no, lo que nos enteraríamos. si quedará alguien vivo.


----------



## derepen (20 Ene 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> a ver si lo entiendo (no al op que es obediente y servil al maximo).
> 
> Nos meten dioxido de titanio para ahorrar coste y mira que molón, tenemos un producto nuevo que reventará las ventas.
> 
> ...



8 meses le ha dado el juez a pfizer para que publique todo


----------



## Busher (20 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Te contaría cosas que aprendí sobre eso en mis años de cooperante por África,



Joder.... haber dicho desde el principio que has sido cooperante en Africa durante años y me habria ahorrado el leerte. Esas cosas se avisan, hostias.


----------



## Cicciolino (20 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Como os llevo diciendo desde marzo del 2020, la seguridad sanitaria no funciona como decís los antivacunas. Hoy las noticias del día nos traen una buena muestra de ello:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Súcnor caga hilo, reconoce que es mierda, se sube a una caja de tomates (transgénicos) y da un discursito loando las virtudes de la mierda. ¡Y, además, te vende los tomates cagaos!

Epidemia de tontos con púlpito...


----------



## Lain Coubert (20 Ene 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Entonces, señor @HaCHa , su razonamiento es que cómo nos ponen lo que sea en la comida, que nos pongan tb lo que sea en lad vacunas??



¿De verdad sois tan cortos u os lo hacéis? No, lo que te está diciendo el señor @HaCHa es que os quejáis del caracol que se sube a vuestra bota, pero ignoráis el camión que os está pasando por encima.

Sin ir más lejos, un estudio de análisis específico de disruptores endocrinos a gente de ciudad y de CAMPO, arrojó que de media, en Europa, un ciudadano tiene hasta 60 disruptores endocrinos en sangre. Entre ellos pcbs, bisfenoles, xenoestrógenos, etc etc, los cuales producen todo tipo de cánceres endocrinos. Actualmente incluso se están postulando hipótesis como la de la molécula única, la cual plantea la posibilidad de que una sola molécula de disruptor endocrino puede destrozarte el organismo. A mí edta hipótesis me parece excesiva, pero bueno, ahí está...

TODO LO QUE COMES ES MIL VECES PEOR QUE LAS VACUNAS DE ARN.

La toxicología clásica no sirve para disruptores endocrinos. El veneno no está en la dosis, vamos.


----------



## Pericoloso (20 Ene 2022)

Recomiendo muchísimo el azul brillante (E133, azul ácido 9), para dar ese toque neón a las ensaladas. Es genial, después miccionar y sentir la sensación de que estás en la Pandora de Avatar. Indescriptible chorro cyberpunk.

La industria alimentaria lo considera seguro, no preocuparse.


----------



## Komanche O_o (20 Ene 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> ¿De verdad sois tan cortos u os lo hacéis? No, lo que te está diciendo el señor @HaCHa es que os quejáis del caracol que se sube a vuestra bota, pero ignoráis el camión que os está pasando por encima.
> 
> Sin ir más lejos, un estudio de análisis específico de disruptores endocrinos a gente de ciudad y de CAMPO, arrojó que de media, en Europa, un ciudadano tiene hasta 60 disruptores endocrinos en sangre. Entre ellos pcbs, bisfenoles, xenoestrógenos, etc etc, los cuales producen todo tipo de cánceres endocrinos. Actualmente incluso se están postulando hipótesis como la de la molécula única, la cual plantea la posibilidad de que una sola molécula de disruptor endocrino puede destrozarte el organismo. A mí edta hipótesis me parece excesiva, pero bueno, ahí está...
> 
> ...



Pero si ha llamado magufo y conspiranoico a todo el que recele de la vacuba.....


----------



## Kaiix (20 Ene 2022)

todo el texto pa decir que eres un pinchao y dejar implicito que tambien eres un lloron
un 10 "rojo"


----------



## HaCHa (20 Ene 2022)

El "yo no me chuto porque esas vacunas no han sido fehacientemente testadas" es *lo mismo puto mismo* que un "yo no como procesados porque contienen mil aditivos que no han sido fehacientemente testados".
A efectos prácticos se trata de dos actitudes exactamente iguales. Punto pelota.

La diferencia es que a vosotros lo segundo os parece propio de unos atacaos paranoicos perroflautas, mientras que lo primero lo estáis defendiendo más allá de toda la presión y argumentación que os trasladen los tinglados legales, sanitarios o sociales. Muchos de aquí reconocéis haberos dejado vida social, familiar y profesional en la cerrazón de no chutaros.

Uno no espera que los negaos entendáis del noble arte de relativizar, de los análisis de riesgos o de la peligrosidad comparada. Uno a lo que aspira es a que se os caigan los cojones al suelo de ver el doble rasero con el que estáis tratando a las vacunas en plena crisis humanitaria, con cinco millones y medio de fiambres polmedio y con vuestra gente de rehén potencial. De la coherencia de vuestras actitudes ante la vida paso de hablar, porque creo que ya ha quedado probado que eso era verde y se lo comió un burro purasangre.

Si realmente lo que pensáis hacer ante estos argumentos es decirme que son una mierda y que lo único a lo que os llevo con ellos es a dejar de comer procesados dejadme deciros esto otro: mucho cuidado con el pescado, que ya no es seguro desde que se infla a metales pesados. Y pasa igual con frutas y verduras, que ya no son seguras desde que han empezado a acumular toda suerte de pesticidas de nueva generación en pulpas y semillas. Y de la carne para qué vamos a hablar, desde que la hinchan a esteroides, anabolizantes y antibióticos que ni sabemos del todo qué efectos a corto plazo tienen en los propios animales. Cereales ni se os ocurra tocar, que muchos ya son transgénicos sí o sí.
Esto es, que no comáis nada que no hayáis criado vosotros mismos. Y así os envenenarán con el agua que os bebéis y con el aire que respiráis, que ahí sí que hay venga compuestos formal y oficialmente considerados como experimentales a todos los efectos y niveles.

A vosotros se os caen absolutamente todos los argumentos, cuando no por falsos por incoherentes. Y es por las películas que os habéis montado. Que no tienen ni pies ni cabeza.

Retorcer mis palabras hasta hacer con ellas encaje de bolillos y usarlas para encabezonaros más todavía en vuestras convicciones no sólo es ridículo, sino que os desautoriza casi tanto como cuando perdéis los papeles y os ponéis a sacar mis posts de 2009 y a hablar de los curros que tenía yo entonces en un intento por desacreditarme; o como cuando descartáis todo el hilo con un "mierda de argumento".
Como si algo de todo eso cambiara un ápice el hecho de que vuestra diarrea mental ya no se sostenga ni con pinzas. Como si así no estuviera quedando claro que todo eso de que las vacunas no son seguras por no ser testadas en el fondo no se lo cree ni su puta madre. Sólo es otra excusa para justificar que os da miedo que os pinchen.

Chao.


----------



## Tupper (20 Ene 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Dios mío, menos mal que las vacunas con autorización de emergencia del Covid son seguras!



Tan seguras que no ha muerto ni una rata de laboratorio con ellas.

PD. nosotros somos las ratas. Ver foto perfil.


----------



## Digamelon (20 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> El razonamiento es que las vacunas son mucho más seguras que la mayor parte de lo que te zampas y respiras, en términos comparativos.
> Esto es, que vuestro argumento de que no están lo suficientemente testadas es una falacia como una catedral.
> 
> 
> ...



Has quedado retratado como el subnormal que eres, episodio número 472829


----------



## ShellShock (20 Ene 2022)

BRVTAL ejemplo de disonancia cognitiva progre. Comida basura con aditivos raros no suficientemente probados MALA, bakunah experimental no suficientemente probada BUENA.

Si es que parece que a los ROJOS DE MIERDA les golpean la cabeza al nacer, no sé cómo no les da vergüenza ser tan SUBNORMALES.

Además estoy seguro que los que van corriendo a ponerse la bakunah como mariconas asustadas son los primeros que también se atiborran a comida basura diariamente.


----------



## ShellShock (20 Ene 2022)

Death_Rape_2000 dijo:


> He visto el hilo de casualidad, porque a mi no me ha saltado que me habías citado. Aunque ya vaya por 5 páginas y por si alguien quiere reírse un rato del payaso CM a sueldo que se inventa que ha tenido un porrón de trabajos:



Cojones, ¿no será el padre del rojo de mierda ese, Antonio Maestre (creo que se llama así)? Ese experto "todólogo" cuyo padre tiene decenas de trabajos y por tanto está capacitado para sentar cátedra en lo que sea.


----------



## At4008 (20 Ene 2022)

Los antivacunas "de esta vacuna" llevan un año esperando a que los vacunados se mueran en medio de una terrible agonía génica. 

*El año que viene estaremos exactamente igual*. Los antivacunas esperando un año más que los vacunados se mueran y los vacunados riéndose de ellos.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (20 Ene 2022)

Me parece flipante que tu argumentación a resultas de la noticia del E171 sea precisamente que los antivax son unos pringaos. Más bien debería ser al revés, es una prueba más de que lo que hoy es seguro, mañana no lo es...y casi nunca hay responsabilidades.

Según tu regla de 3, como comemos mierda (que ya lo sabíamos), vamos a pincharnos lo primero que nos digan y ya de paso vamos a hacernos una placa de rayos x todas las semanas, sin mariconadas.


----------



## elCañonero (20 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> El "yo no me chuto porque esas vacunas no han sido fehacientemente testadas" es *lo mismo puto mismo* que un "yo no como procesados porque contienen mil aditivos que no han sido fehacientemente testados".
> A efectos prácticos se trata de dos actitudes exactamente iguales. Punto pelota.
> 
> La diferencia es que a vosotros lo segundo os parece propio de unos atacaos paranoicos perroflautas, mientras que lo primero lo estáis defendiendo más allá de toda la presión y argumentación que os trasladen los tinglados legales, sanitarios o sociales. Muchos de aquí reconocéis haberos dejado vida social, familiar y profesional en la cerrazón de no chutaros.
> ...



Alguien se lee los tochos del CM éste? Es que no tiene ni gracia. Lávate un poco y sal de casa los papis venga mongolito


----------



## Furymundo (20 Ene 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> a ver si lo entiendo (no al op que es obediente y servil al maximo).
> 
> Nos meten dioxido de titanio para *ahorrar coste y mira que molón*, tenemos un producto nuevo que reventará las ventas.
> 
> ...



en la alimentacion hay mas miga...... 100% seguro


----------



## Furymundo (20 Ene 2022)

Wolvernite dijo:


> ¿En qué cabeza cabía que comer titanio era bueno?



si no te mueres inmediatamente es bueno  
o no pacha na.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Ene 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> ¿De verdad sois tan cortos u os lo hacéis? No, lo que te está diciendo el señor @HaCHa es que os quejáis del caracol que se sube a vuestra bota, pero ignoráis el camión que os está pasando por encima.
> 
> Sin ir más lejos, un estudio de análisis específico de disruptores endocrinos a gente de ciudad y de CAMPO, arrojó que de media, en Europa, un ciudadano tiene hasta 60 disruptores endocrinos en sangre. Entre ellos pcbs, bisfenoles, xenoestrógenos, etc etc, los cuales producen todo tipo de cánceres endocrinos. Actualmente incluso se están postulando hipótesis como la de la molécula única, la cual plantea la posibilidad de que una sola molécula de disruptor endocrino puede destrozarte el organismo. A mí edta hipótesis me parece excesiva, pero bueno, ahí está...
> 
> ...



Hacha es un rojo cabron covidiota.
y nos ataca a nosotros como buen siervo del sistema
como no nos quejamos del veneno que nos meten en la comida aire o agua
pues un poquito mas no nos deberia importar.

muy listo señalando a las victimas como hipocritas.


del que envenena intencionadamente nuestros alimentos
si eso luego, que seguro que es de su secta.


----------



## silent lurker (20 Ene 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Los antivacunas "de esta vacuna" llevan un año esperando a que los vacunados se mueran en medio de una terrible agonía génica.
> 
> *El año que viene estaremos exactamente igual*. Los antivacunas esperando un año más que los vacunados se mueran y los vacunados riéndose de ellos.




Los tragacionistas "de esta vacuna" llevan un año esperando a que los no vacunados se mueran en medio de una terrible agonía vírica.

*El año que viene estaremos exactamente igual*. Los tragacionistas esperando un año más que los no vacunados se mueran y los novacs riéndose de ellos.

Arreglado.
Ves, una X en la quiniela.


----------



## JoseII (20 Ene 2022)

El tamaño importa en estadística.

Efectos pequeños necesitan tamaño de muestra muy grandes para ser detectados.

Efectos adversos poco frecuentes, necesitan tamaños muestrales muy grandes para que aparezcan.
Si ya buscamos interacciones, agarrate las kalandrakas.

Si vacunamos por millones, deberiamos haber dicho a la población como notificar los efectos adeversos y haber puesto en alerta a los médicos, pero NO, confiamos en la sra Belen Esteban para que te vacunes


----------



## GatoAzul (20 Ene 2022)

Exactamente, y es por ello que no sólo no se puede obligar a una vacunación masiva de algo que se sabe que es un experimento, sino que cualquier forma de coacción debe de formar parte de un delito contra la salud pública. 
Ya ni qué decir de las responsabilidades médicas, de gobierno y de las indiustrias farmacéuticas.


----------



## TercioVascongado (20 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> El "yo no me chuto porque esas vacunas no han sido fehacientemente testadas" es *lo mismo puto mismo* que un "yo no como procesados porque contienen mil aditivos que no han sido fehacientemente testados".
> A efectos prácticos se trata de dos actitudes exactamente iguales. Punto pelota.
> 
> La diferencia es que a vosotros lo segundo os parece propio de unos atacaos paranoicos perroflautas, mientras que lo primero lo estáis defendiendo más allá de toda la presión y argumentación que os trasladen los tinglados legales, sanitarios o sociales. Muchos de aquí reconocéis haberos dejado vida social, familiar y profesional en la cerrazón de no chutaros.



Deja de hacer el ridículo muchacho. La salud no es cosa de ideología. En este mismo foro tienes los hilos de las harinas explicando por qué los ultraprocesados son nocivos contra la salud y aconsejando el PRINCIPIO DE PRUDENCIA que en ese caso es exactamente el mismo que en el de las vacunas: come lo más sano y natural posible. POR SI ACASO. Lo mismo que en el tema de las vacunas es, NO TE PINCHES COSAS RARAS, por si acaso. Es exactamente lo mismo. Busca los hilos de "los gordos de las harinas" y lo compruebas. No tiene nada que ver con ideologías políticas. Tu cuerpo es tu templo y es algo SAGRADO. Tú eres el primero y el último responsable. Es LO MISMO. Tu argumentación hace aguas.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (20 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pues sí. Porque yo sé que el marrón a la larga no es este virus tan mierder, sino un evento de coinfección entre él y el resto de los coronaviridae que ya calientan en la banda, y que vienen realmente encabronados.
> 
> Cuando empiece a producirse se cebará en los que todavía no habéis reunido ni un puto anticuerpo serio, y nadie podrá hacer nada por ayudaros.
> 
> Pero no te preocupes, que muchos podréis palmar de asco entonando un "eugenesia, eugenesia; yo tenía razón" cuando la tele os enseñe cómo medio hemisferio sur se queda sin gente.



Tienes tanto pánico a unos virus que han existido de toda la vida y contra los cuales nuestro sistema inmune siempre ha respondido adecuadamente, que vas a confiar la protección de tu cuerpo a las mismas multinacionales contra las que te has pasado la vida despotricando. 

Coherencia absoluta y un plan sin fisuras. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Ene 2022)

Pregunto: no os parece raro que Pizer (en este caso) en EEUU pretenda mantener en secreto sus andanzas con sus mierdas tóxicas y sus patentes (que también puede ser que no quiera compartir esos datos con sus competidores) hasta pasado los 75 anos (tiempo mas que suficiente para esperar a que mueran todos -sin importar su causa- los que sobrevivan a denunciar a esta mierda empresa, entre otras razones)? y mas habida cuenta que en su historial con la Justicia por danos y perjuicios a la salud del paciente, no es precisamente escasa en referencias negativas....El juez que juzga el caso ha desestimado la pretensión exigiendo que se publique (me pregunto porque no lo exige ahora mismo?) a 8 anos desde ahora. Si alguien pretende esconder lo que hace, es porque ha cometido delitos. Si no tiene nada que ocultar ni temer, entonces que muestre toda la documentacion sobre esas vacunas. No lo hace....

De todos modos 8 anos es un tiempo risible, hay tiempo para destruir pruebas. El juez es gilipollas tambien.

Bueno, dejo que sigais con la discusion con el todólogo multicolor (me pregunto si pertenece a la especie del camaleón tropical, pero tengo dudas, mejor mirar aqui a ver cual se parece mas Tipos de camaleones). Sigo comiendo dorritos, have a nice day!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Ene 2022)

Por eso, hay que comer alimentos lo más naturales posibles y que puedas medio conocer su procedencia

Los que comen quinta gama ya sea comprados en el super o en just eat, ya saben a lo que se exponen


----------



## fayser (20 Ene 2022)

Todos somos betatesters de la industria alimentaria y farmacéutica.

Cuando encuentran un bug, a lo mejor lo acaban arreglando (o no). Y mientras tanto que nos den por el culo.


----------



## Kabuterimon (20 Ene 2022)

Menos mal, ahora me creo que una vacuna en fase 3 que nos imponen con chantajes y prohibiciones de derechos humanos, que ha sido condenada por un juez por sobornos a medicos y politicos para que nos la pongan y que tiene efectos secundarios aleatorios, debe ser super segura. Acabo de pedir cita con el cipote mientras escribo esto de la impaciencia! Muchas gracias por abrirle los ojos


----------



## fayser (20 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Cuando empiece a producirse se cebará en los que *todavía no habéis reunido ni un puto anticuerpo serio*, y nadie podrá hacer nada por ayudaros.



Eso ya está pasando gracias a vuestras medidas de esterilización masiva, que nos hacéis vivir en una puta burbuja de geles, bozales y ausencia de contacto con cualquier cosa.

Ya han descubierto que la simple exposición a los coronavirus del catarro común ayuda a que las infecciones por covid sean más leves.









El resfriado común protege contra la infección por Covid-19


Un estudio ha encontrado que las células T que enfrentan el resfriado común protegen ante la infección por SARS-CoV-2




www.consalud.es





Y no, no son las vacunas del covid indiscriminadas las que nos van a dar "ningún anticuerpo serio", más bien al contrario gracias a vuestra obsesión por poner dosis tras dosis tras dosis.









La EMA alerta sobre las vacunas de refuerzo contra el Covid: «Pueden sobresaturar el sistema inmune»


El organismo regulador europeo muestra su preocupación en torno a una estrategia de vacunación cada tres o cuatro meses



sevilla.abc.es





A estas alturas toda la población no vulnerable ya podría haber pasado el covid y tendríamos una inmunidad de grupo real, y no el bochornoso espectáculo que hemos vivido en navidades entre revacunados con pasaporte.


----------



## Gentilischi (20 Ene 2022)

JoseII dijo:


> El tamaño importa en estadística.
> 
> Efectos pequeños necesitan tamaño de muestra muy grandes para ser detectados.
> 
> ...



Estamos hablando de unq muestra de 8.000 millones en 2 años. Los efectos secundarios de las vacunas normales tienen una distribución de *6 meses*. 

Pueden pasar *muchos años *para ganar 8 veces seguidas en el *casino*, suponiendo que acudes a jugar cada día. 

En cambio si pones a *8.000 millones* de personas jugando en el casino eso ocurriría *cada día*. 



Otro tema distinto está en la vacunación de *menores*, gente joven o sin patologías previas. O el riesgo sistemático de establecer el *pasaporte covid*. Ese es otro debate. 

Pero claro, en este foro o se es blanco o se es negro. No hay *punto intermedio*.

Las vacuna funcionan en la prevención de síntomas graves que desemboque en hospitalización. Que hay otros tratamientos que funcionan como los anticuerpos monoclonales, ivermectina, hidroxicloroquina, vitamina d, zinc, y demás, también. *El problema está en la censura del debate. 
*


----------



## avioneti (20 Ene 2022)

Y ¿que hacemos los que no nos drogamos, no fumamos, vivimos fuera de ciudad, hacemos deporte, comemos poco procesado y mucho de la propia cosecha?

¿cuantas dosis y de que marca o mezcla de ellas nos recomienda que nos pongamos?


----------



## HaCHa (20 Ene 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> *El problema está en la censura del debate. *



Debatir mola mucho, yo nunca dejo un comentario inteligente sin respuesta.

La cosa es que el problema no está en la censura del debate, sino en que hay una de las dos posturas que se sostiene a base de mentiras y falacias, al tiempo que acusa a la otra de crímenes gravísimos sin aportar la más mínima prueba. Al más puro estilo Trump, pero como si a Trump le hubiera servido para algo más que retratarse en el papel del perdedor más tramposo y patético de la historia.

Lo más gracioso de todo es que Trump también era negacionista hasta que pilló el virus. Ahora es provacunas.


----------



## circonita (20 Ene 2022)

El cáncer es un gran negocio para las farmacéuticas y para los países que tienen potentes industrias farmacéuticas.


----------



## Death_Rape_2000 (20 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Debatir mola mucho, yo nunca dejo un comentario inteligente sin respuesta.
> 
> La cosa es que el problema no está en la censura del debate, sino en que hay una de las dos posturas que se sostiene a base de mentiras y falacias, al tiempo que acusa a la otra de crímenes gravísimos sin aportar la más mínima prueba. Al más puro estilo Trump, pero como si a Trump le hubiera servido para algo más que retratarse en el papel del perdedor más tramposo y patético de la historia.
> 
> Lo más gracioso de todo es que Trump también era negacionista hasta que pilló el virus. Ahora es provacunas.



Habla de mentiras y falacias el payaso que dijo que era hinjeniero médiko y que tenía un equipo de personas a su cargo que iban pinchando las maravillosas bakunas...


----------



## LionelHutz (20 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> ñiñiñiñiñi



En respuesta a tu solicitud de ayuda para el problema de las hemorroides, no puedo enviarte el anal intruder 2000 que pediste. Sin embargo puedes contactar con Exuperancia Rapú para que te ayude con un tratamiento mecanico en la zona dolorida.


----------



## ShellShock (20 Ene 2022)

avioneti dijo:


> Y ¿que hacemos los que no nos drogamos, no fumamos, vivimos fuera de ciudad, hacemos deporte, comemos poco procesado y mucho de la propia cosecha?
> 
> ¿cuantas dosis y de que marca o mezcla de ellas nos recomienda que nos pongamos?



Mezcla todas, por lo menos un par de cada marca. Un cóctel bien cargadito no tiene rival, que lo han dicho en la tele.

Ante todo no debemos confiar en nuestro sistema inmune, afinado durante millones de años de uso en el mundo real. Donde esté una buena mezcla de potingues experimentales sin estudios a largo plazo que los avalen, que se quite la obra de la naturaleza.

Es acojonante que esté colando todo esto y la gente siga yendo al "bakunódromoh" por iniciativa propia.


----------



## NeoGoldstein (20 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Debatir mola mucho, yo nunca dejo un comentario inteligente sin respuesta.



Puedes empezar por ti mismo. Prueba a escribir posts en un tono normal en vez de intentar ser lo más ofensivo posible.
Puede ser toda una experiencia.



HaCHa dijo:


> La cosa es que el problema no está en la censura del debate, sino en que hay una de las dos posturas que se sostiene a base de mentiras y falacias, al tiempo que acusa a la otra de crímenes gravísimos sin aportar la más mínima prueba. Al más puro estilo Trump, pero como si a Trump le hubiera servido para algo más que retratarse en el papel del perdedor más tramposo y patético de la historia.
> 
> Lo más gracioso de todo es que Trump también era negacionista hasta que pilló el virus. Ahora es provacunas.



Señoreeeeees, ¡han cantado Trump!
Has aguantado 8 páginas, @HaCHa , todo un récord.

Ahora en serio, a mi me parece ridículo que intentes hacer un paralelismo entre:
1- El compadreo/corruptela de las autoridades sanitarias con las grandes empresas, que nos ha colado materiales y medicamentos que con el tiempo se han visto que no eran sanos.
2- Una vacuna experimental (anunciada casualmente al día siguente de que Trump perdiera las elecciones, qué cosas), con resultados MUY discutibles, pero que casualmente TODOS los gobiernos de occidente se han puesto de acuerdo para inocular OBLIGATORIAMENTE, con el apoyo de TODOS los medios, y el silenciamiento masivo de TODOS los críticos.

Lo primero es una sustancia en un chicle. Lo segundo es algo que pasará a la Historia.


----------



## Death_Rape_2000 (20 Ene 2022)

@HaCHa ponte de rango "experto fecal y comemierdas del foro" te pega mucho.


----------



## ShellShock (20 Ene 2022)

NeoGoldstein dijo:


> Puedes empezar por ti mismo. Prueba a escribir posts en un tono normal en vez de intentar ser lo más ofensivo posible.
> Puede ser toda una experiencia.



Me cuesta creer que no tengáis a todos los ROJOS HIJOS DE PUTA como ese en el ignore. De verdad lo digo, el foro mejora mucho con la chusma ignorada.


----------



## NeoGoldstein (20 Ene 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Mezcla todas, por lo menos un par de cada marca. Un cóctel bien cargadito no tiene rival, que lo han dicho en la tele.
> 
> Es acojonante que esté colando todo esto y la gente siga yendo al "bakunódromoh" por iniciativa propia.



Oído ahora mismo en la cafetera de la oficina: "es que yo ya tengo las dos dosis y además he pasado el covid, así que estoy pensando lo de ponerme la tercera...".
Atentos que la gente empieza a tener la mosca detrás de la oreja. Y espera a que les desactiven el pase covid por no ponerse la tercera. A ver qué pasa entonces.


----------



## Death_Rape_2000 (20 Ene 2022)

Ojo, que dentro de poco puede que borre el hilo como ya ha hecho otras veces. Cuando la cosa se le tuerce demasiado lo elimina y aquí no ha pasado nada.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (20 Ene 2022)

Ríete del E171... pues espera a que le toque el turno a las vacunas del covid.

Las vacunas son la talidomida, el amianto o el aceite de colza del 2022.


----------



## Vientosolar (20 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Joder.... haber dicho desde el principio que has sido cooperante en Africa durante años y me habria ahorrado el leerte. Esas cosas se avisan, hostias.



Si quieres saber lo que es, lee lo que cito a continuación.



Death_Rape_2000 dijo:


> @HaCHa ponte de rango "experto fecal y comemierdas del foro" te pega mucho.



 Es increíble que después de esto, la gente siga entrando en los hilos de este hijo de puta.


----------



## Death_Rape_2000 (20 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pues sí. Porque yo sé que el marrón a la larga no es este virus tan mierder, sino un evento de coinfección entre él y el resto de los coronaviridae que ya calientan en la banda, y que vienen realmente encabronados.
> 
> Cuando empiece a producirse se cebará en los que todavía no habéis reunido ni un puto anticuerpo serio, y nadie podrá hacer nada por ayudaros.
> 
> Pero no te preocupes, que muchos podréis palmar de asco entonando un "eugenesia, eugenesia; yo tenía razón" cuando la tele os enseñe cómo medio hemisferio sur se queda sin gente.


----------



## Vientosolar (20 Ene 2022)

Death_Rape_2000 dijo:


> He visto el hilo de casualidad, porque a mi no me ha saltado que me habías citado. Aunque ya vaya por 5 páginas y por si alguien quiere reírse un rato del payaso CM a sueldo que se inventa que ha tenido un porrón de trabajos:



@Busher este es mejor todavía.


----------



## Death_Rape_2000 (20 Ene 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Si quieres saber lo que es, lee lo que cito a continuación.
> 
> 
> 
> Es increíble que después de esto, la gente siga entrando en los hilos de este hijo de puta.


----------



## eljusticiero (20 Ene 2022)

Ese material es el que compone la escoria de la soldadura electrica sin atm protegida, no digo nada y lo digo todo.


----------



## Vientosolar (20 Ene 2022)

Death_Rape_2000 dijo:


>



Jojojo, qué Jrande. Y todo eso mientras luchaba contra el coronavirus desde sus guardias de 16 horas. Invent man existe. Y nos lo va contando todo mientras noquea con letales llaves de judo a sus innumerables agresores callejeros. Qué person.


----------



## Gentilischi (20 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Debatir mola mucho, yo nunca dejo un comentario inteligente sin respuesta.
> 
> La cosa es que el problema no está en la censura del debate, sino en que hay una de las dos posturas que se sostiene a base de mentiras y falacias, al tiempo que acusa a la otra de crímenes gravísimos sin aportar la más mínima prueba. Al más puro estilo Trump, pero como si a Trump le hubiera servido para algo más que retratarse en el papel del perdedor más tramposo y patético de la historia.
> 
> Lo más gracioso de todo es que Trump también era negacionista hasta que pilló el virus. Ahora es provacunas.



Al final del día las UCIs están colapsadas por cuatro viejos y gordos con patologías previas que no se han vacunado.


----------



## HaCHa (20 Ene 2022)

Death_Rape_2000 dijo:


> Habla de mentiras y falacias el payaso que dijo que era hinjeniero médiko y que tenía un equipo de personas a su cargo que iban pinchando las maravillosas bakunas...



Por enésima vez: soy ingeniero y de un tiempo a esta parte que trabajo, entre otras cosas, para varias gestoras y contratistas de centros sanitarios, a menudo como responsable de instalaciones e infraestructuras diversas. De normal que para ello me integro en equipos cargaditos de todo tipo de personal, incluyendo enfermeros, o intensivistas. Con los que hablo a todas horas.

Me da que con esto no lo vas a pillar del todo. A ver. ¿Sabes de esos tíos que se ocupan de las maquinitas que hacen bip y encienden las lucecitas con las que se forran y pueblan los hospitales que molan? Pues hay un puñado de ellos en tu país. Cuando te enchufen a una máquina por subnormal lo harán los médicos, sí, pero cuando toque calibrarla, resetearla, renovarle consumibles, reconfigurarla, reemplazarla... será cuando pringue yo, o un enfermero ninja, o un subcontratado del fabricante de la máquina; depende del marrón, del dispositivo y del lugar. Hay de todo y de todo tiene que haber.
Y claro que antes de hacer lo que hago ahora hice muchas cosas, de hecho empecé repartiendo pizza y de ahí me puse a currar de dependiente de una sex-shop. No es coña. Pregunta a tu madre y verás.

En fin. A ti lo que te pasa es que ya no tienes por donde intentar desacreditarme, cosa que es ridícula porque soy ante todo un tío tan anónimo como tú. Aunque también cabe que seas otro de los subnormales que pueblan este sitio y no consigas comprender algo tan sencillo como que no todo el personal de los hospitales es doctor en medicina. Pero lo más probable es que seas un simple negao, esto es, un negacionista en estado de negación que se agarra a cualquier clavo ardiendo con tal de negar la mayor y seguir dando la turra con que todo el mundo está en el ajo de engañarle para envenenarle y controlarle la mente por orden de un complot masónicobolivariano judioreptiliano dirigido por Bill Gates montado en nanobot. Si quieres puedes seguir montándote castillos y haciéndote pajas conmigo, a mi plim, ya ha quedado claro que tú cualquier cosa para enfangar y embarrar en vez de intentar rebatirme o refutarme nada.


----------



## Death_Rape_2000 (20 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Por enésima vez: soy ingeniero y de un tiempo a esta parte que trabajo, entre otras cosas, para varias gestoras y contratistas de centros sanitarios, a menudo como responsable de instalaciones e infraestructuras diversas. De normal que para ello me integro en equipos cargaditos de todo tipo de personal, incluyendo enfermeros, o intensivistas. Con los que hablo a todas horas.
> 
> Me da que con esto no lo vas a pillar del todo. A ver. ¿Sabes de esos tíos que se ocupan de las maquinitas que hacen bip y encienden las lucecitas con las que se forran y pueblan los hospitales que molan? Pues hay un puñado de ellos en tu país. Cuando te enchufen a una máquina por subnormal lo harán los médicos, sí, pero cuando toque calibrarla, resetearla, renovarle consumibles, reconfigurarla, reemplazarla... será cuando pringue yo, o un enfermero ninja, o un subcontratado del fabricante de la máquina; depende del marrón, del dispositivo y del lugar. Hay de todo y de todo tiene que haber.
> Y claro que antes de hacer lo que hago ahora hice muchas cosas, de hecho empecé repartiendo pizza y de ahí me puse a currar de dependiente de una sex-shop. No es coña. Pregunta a tu madre y verás.
> ...



Pero a ver comemierdas hijo de la gran puta ¿Ya no eres "hinjeniero médiko" con un gran equipo de personas a tu cargo que van pinchando la milagrosa bakuna?

Por cierto, buena limpia de mensajes que has hecho en tu cuenta, ya no hay nada anterior a 2021...

No tengo que rebatir o refutar nada de lo que dices porque eres un payaso a sueldo y además de los peores. Cada mensaje que pones deja patente que estás tarado.


----------



## Vientosolar (20 Ene 2022)

Death_Rape_2000 dijo:


> Pero a ver comemierdas hijo de la gran puta ¿Ya no eres "hinjeniero médiko" con un gran equipo de personas a tu cargo que van pinchando la milagrosa bakuna?
> 
> Por cierto, buena limpia de mensajes que has hecho en tu cuenta, ya no hay nada anterior a 2021...
> 
> No tengo que rebatir o refutar nada de lo que dices porque eres un payaso a sueldo y además de los peores. Cada mensaje que pones deja patente que estás tarado.



Y asociado en una universidad de Bruselas. La de las coles.


----------



## HaCHa (20 Ene 2022)

Death_Rape_2000 dijo:


> Pero a ver comemierdas hijo de la gran puta ¿Ya no eres "hinjeniero médiko" con un gran equipo de personas a tu cargo que van pinchando la milagrosa bakuna?



Eso te lo habrás inventado tú, aunque me da que tu nula comprensión lectora, tu falta de contacto con la realidad y tu rampante oligofrenia podrían perfectamente declararte inocente.
También cabe que yo me haya explicado mal o a desgana, entre otras cosas porque mi vida no os importa dos chorros de diarrea y no viene al caso ni por asomo, por mucho que te empeñes en liar.



Death_Rape_2000 dijo:


> Por cierto, buena limpia de mensajes que has hecho en tu cuenta, ya no hay nada anterior a 2021...



Básicamente porque uno de tus amigos se puso a contestarme basura a todo lo que dije durante meses para saturarme las notificaciones, y como esa te contaría otras tres.... A ver si te crees que eres el único fanboy que se la casca pensando en mí en los sitios como este. Ya te mandaré una foto, pero primero diles a tus padres que estás al teclado en un foro nazi.


----------



## Death_Rape_2000 (20 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Eso te lo habrás inventado tú, aunque me da que tu comprensión lectora, tu falta de contacto con la realidad y tu rampante oligofrenia podrían perfectamente declararte inocente.
> También cabe que yo me haya explicado mal o a desgana, entre otras cosas porque mi vida no os importa dos chorros de diarrea y no viene al caso ni por asomo, por mucho que te empeñes en liar.



Eso lo escribiste tal cual en el hilo que borraste cuando viste la avalancha que te vino, lo mismo que vas a hacer con este, hijo de la gran puta. Que has soltado tantas gilipolleces que ya has perdido la cuenta.




HaCHa dijo:


> Básicamente porque uno de tus amigos se puso a contestarme basura a todo lo que dije durante meses para saturarme las notificaciones, y como esa te contaría otras tres.... A ver si te crees que eres el único fanboy que se la casca pensando en mí en los sitios como este. Ya te mandaré una foto, pero primero diles a tus padres que estás al teclado en un foro nazi.



No se de qué amigos hablas, yo no tengo amigos aquí. Pero me alegra que te vayan dando palos todos los días, payaso comemierdas.


----------



## Death_Rape_2000 (20 Ene 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Y asociado en una universidad de Bruselas. La de las coles.


----------



## HaCHa (20 Ene 2022)

Death_Rape_2000 dijo:


> Eso lo escribiste tal cual en el hilo que borraste cuando viste la avalancha que te vino, lo mismo que vas a hacer con este



¿Estas películas tan locas que te montas tú sola te las montas también con toda la de zumbados esotéricos que pululan por aquí?
Necesito de saberlo. Es para una cosa.

Yo creo que si escarbas más hondo darás con lo que escribía antes de empezar a afeitarme.


----------



## Lenina (20 Ene 2022)

HaCHa ha usado confusión.

¡HaCHa está tan confuso, que se ha herido a sí mismo!


----------



## Death_Rape_2000 (20 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> ¿Estas películas tan locas que te montas tú sola te las montas también con toda la de zumbados esotéricos que pululan por aquí?
> Necesito de saberlo. Es para una cosa.



























Calla psicópata repulsivo, que eres patético. Lo bueno es que de este hilo ya he hecho captura, para que cuando lo borres no tengas huevos de negar que lo has borrado.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (20 Ene 2022)

pero eso no puede ser, que le van a echar ahora al protector solar?, el sol nos va a devorar...


----------



## Vientosolar (20 Ene 2022)

Death_Rape_2000 dijo:


>



Junto con Rajulin y Zetaparo , el dream team del invent del foro.


----------



## JoseII (20 Ene 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Estamos hablando de unq muestra de 8.000 millones en 2 años. Los efectos secundarios de las vacunas normales tienen una distribución de *6 meses*.
> 
> Pueden pasar *muchos años *para ganar 8 veces seguidas en el *casino*, suponiendo que acudes a jugar cada día.
> 
> ...




Los efectos adversos estan siempre muy infraestimados, ya que la notificación depende de:
a) El paciente, que en raras ocasiones se le informa de lo que tiene que hacer. No hay nada mas que ver que en las vacunas COVID, nadie sabe ni como ni donde debe notificar algo
b) El médico, que ya vemos que en muchos casos mirar para otro lado

Estamos entonces ante un escenario en el que estamos viendo sólo entre el 1-10% de la realidad de los efectos adversos.

Además no estan inscritos en un marco temporal, pueden darse a mas largo plazo, o junto con interacciones con otros medicamentos o patologías, que es lo mas normal que suceda al darse el farmaco a la población en general.


----------



## Death_Rape_2000 (20 Ene 2022)

La rata ya ha borrado sus últimos mensajes en este hilo ¡Qué sorpresa!


----------



## Gentilischi (20 Ene 2022)

JoseII dijo:


> Los efectos adversos estan siempre muy infraestimados, ya que la notificación depende de:
> a) El paciente, que en raras ocasiones se le informa de lo que tiene que hacer. No hay nada mas que ver que en las vacunas COVID, nadie sabe ni como ni donde debe notificar algo
> b) El médico, que ya vemos que en muchos casos mirar para otro lado
> 
> ...



Puedes engañar a la gente. Pero *no puedes engañar a TANTA gente.* Insisto: las vacunas no son ni tan buenas como las pintan los medios, ni tan malas como las pinta burbuja. El problema, insisto, está en la vacunación UNIVERSAL. Los abueletes, sidoso, pacientes de cáncer, cincuentones obesos o con sobrepeso sedentarios con mala dieta y fumadores tendrían que ser los primeros interesados en vacunarse. No el resto de la pblación jóven.

Por otro lado vacuna de la gripe que cada año se administra a los abuelos es un buen ejemplo de éxito en la prevenci´n de hospitalizaciones. 









Efficacy and effectiveness of influenza vaccines: a systematic review and meta-analysis - PubMed


Alfred P Sloan Foundation.




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## silent lurker (20 Ene 2022)

Hasta ha borrado algún mensaje de multi en el que le daba cera.
Hacendado muyayo.


----------

